# How do you learn to cook?



## 1StarRestaurant (Feb 8, 2009)

Where do you start? Cooking is so confusing....  I look at some recipes online and there's a whole bunch of ingredients I never heard of. Can I really find everything at Lucky or Safeway?

Imma be so screwed when I move out alone and don't know how to cook good food....SCREWED!!!!!! I can make eggs and instant noodles. (And I hear cooking gets the ladies )

Seriously...this whole thing is so unnatural...where do you begin to learn to start cooking?


----------



## Toots (Feb 8, 2009)

How old are you?  Does your mom cook?  Start helping out in the kitchen if she does.  I learned a little from my mom and grandma but when I got out on my own, I started cooking for real.  

The only way to get good at cooking is by trial and error - just find a basic recipe you want to try, buy all the ingredients, read the recipe like ten times and go for it.  

You can do it - but it may take a few errors, do not give up, just keep trying.

Discuss Cooking has alot of people here who can answer your questions - welcome to DC, btw.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 8, 2009)

First, Welcome to DC.  I can tell from the stores you listed you're in California.  Most likely someone north of Bakersfield because Lucky is only in Cali.

Now, on to business.  Yes, with the exception of some rare ingredients, generally of certain ethnic origins, you can find all that you are looking for at Lucky or Safeway.  Start by searching recipes that have an EASY rating, things that use some premade ingredients.  Once you are comfortable using premade ingredients, you can move on to making those premade ingredients yourself.  

Learn measurements.  Read about ingredients and start tasting things.  See what you like and maybe find a friend that knows how to cook show you some basics.  Cooking is very visual so start watching the Food Network or other cooking shows.  You can learn a lot from those shows, at least IMO you can.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Feb 8, 2009)

1StarRestaurant said:


> Where do you start? Cooking is so confusing....  I look at some recipes online and there's a whole bunch of ingredients I never heard of. Can I really find everything at Lucky or Safeway?
> 
> Imma be so screwed when I move out alone and don't know how to cook good food....SCREWED!!!!!! I can make eggs and instant noodles. (And I hear cooking gets the ladies )
> 
> Seriously...this whole thing is so unnatural...where do you begin to learn to start cooking?



heh. Starting from scratch (rimshot) can be a bit daunting.

I'm not a "good cook" by any stretch of the imagination, but I like what I make, and so have the others who have eaten it.

My basic approach: start with "mixture" types of things. Curries, casseroles, and so on. With things like that, you can usually put in more or less what you like, and the result will be good. Such dishes also make it easy to experiment. And with girls, you can wisely say things like "hmm... I should have put ginger in that", and look like a genius (who cares if you don't know what ginger is).

Outside of mixture items, get good at a couple of things, and common variants of them. Cook up some steaks in a frying pan. Then broil them. Then grill them. Etc.

Pick a vegetable you like. Fry/saute it. Steam it. wrap it in foil and broil/grill it. Put some garlic in it. Rule #1 of cooking: garlic and butter are pretty much always winners. They're sorta like bacon, in that way. 

Look at different recipes for the same thing, and see how they're the same, and how they're different. Then either make one of them, or mishmash the two together. I've got a mishmash recipe of ribs in the slowcooker right now. (pissin me off because they smell so good). I've never made ribs before, and this is the 2nd time I've used a slowcooker. I'm just playing with the food, basically.

From what I understand about breads/baking, I would save that for last, since it seems like it's the least forgiving when you screw up ingredients or timing.

But have fun.

Also for girls, it's fun to cook together. And that way, you can sponge knowledge off of her. Unless it's the blind leading the blind, in which case you can laugh later about how much you two suck at cooking. And then you can go take a cooking class together.

Have fun. 

And use butter and garlic. (if you *both* have been eating garlic, then kissing is no big deal  ).


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 8, 2009)

Be careful with garlic until you really learn to cook.  It can go bitter quick and ruin an entire dish.  When in doubt, jump in here and ask how to use the garlic in whatever dish you might be cooking.  You can crush it, slice it, chop it, rough chop it, buy store bought, so many different ways to use it.  As much as I love garlic, I have learned you have to make it your friend before you use it and never abuse it, it will turn on you if you do.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2009)

Get a basic cookbook.  Go to a bookstore and browse.  A basic cookbook will have basic ingredients and nothing will be too fussy.  Look for some old standards like Betty Crocker, Joy of Cooking, etc.

Pick a recipe and just follow the directions.  If it calls for chopping or measuring have all that done ahead of time.  Keep things in bowls that you have measured and chopped.  When you get to it in the recipe you will be ready to add it.  It will also be a safeguard to make sure you have everything on hand.  That's the best advice I can give you and it's how I started cooking...just follow the recipe.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Feb 9, 2009)

I was lucky enough to get to learn a little from my grandmother before she passed away, but really, most of what I know I learned from experimentation and practice.  Don't be afraid to try new things and to make emergency changes if you need to.


----------



## jabbur (Feb 9, 2009)

I learned how to cook from my grandmothers and my mom.  I also learned quite a bit more in junior high school home economics class.  We spent a semester in the kitchen and a semester sewing.  These days, they don't spend much time teaching the kids really how to cook.  My boys never had a cooking class but I've taught them a few things.  Find someone who will let you in their kitchen and help.  By working with someone who knows what they are doing, you will learn more than you can by reading a cookbook.  If there is a term you don't understand or any questions, you can always come here.  I've been cooking for over 30 years and still have questions about some things and the folks here have been gracious and answered without making me feel stupid for not knowing.  Good luck!


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 9, 2009)

I think we're kind of in the same boat. I am about half way through my first year at Davis and living on campus. Of course this means that they provide three meals a day at the dinning commons also on campus, but in order to save a little money I only bought 9-10 meals per week. This means that I cook 1-2 meals a day on my own. Fortunately I love cooking and have been doing it for the majority of my life, but something else I love is the Food Network. I watch it everyday and have learned soooooo much! Most of the time when I cook now I don't even use a recipe, unless I'm baking. I guess I owe many of my cooking successes to Food Network.


----------



## Greg Woulf (Feb 9, 2009)

I think you start by copying a dish you like. For me it was baked ziti that got me going. Then I wanted to try bread because I love fresh bread. Then that got me to different kinds of breads, and then to cookies and pastries a bit.

I liked what someone said about the cooking network. I watch, and love that station. The best program in my opinion is Good Eats with Alton somebody. I tape everything he does and try out what he says.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 9, 2009)

yOU START BY LEARNING TO EAT. fIRST YOU LEARN TO EAT FOODS THAT TASTE GOOD. tHAT IS YOUR HOME WORK FOR NEXT FEW DAY. wHEN YOU LEARN THAT COME BACK, i WILL TELL YOU THE NEXT STEP. lET ME KNOW. Oops, darn caps, sorry


----------



## 1StarRestaurant (Feb 11, 2009)

lol! so many replies =D

I haven't tried many different kinds of foods to be honest, thats one of the reasons I wanna learn how to cook too. I'm asian, my grandma cooks in the family and its like mostly empty carb stuff. There is really little vegies too and no fruits at all in my diet  So...I'm not a really big fan of most the stuff she cooks too and not really interested in learning from her =X (and theres a bit of a language barrier too.....) 

Moving out for college and saving money would be another reason, but whats more important than that to me is being able to eat good tasting meals (and of course wowing the ladies ).

-Callisto in NC 
You guessed where I live!!!! I'm north there around 200 miles =] Things from safeway and luckys are expensive compared to asian markets, my mom keeps telling me to get stuff from there instead, but the traffic and parking around the area is pretty crappy, and I don't speak the language well...

-sherifffruitfly
Doooood!!! You sound like you're one with the ladies =] And the garlic thing! Theres always a big measuring cup full of garlic in our fridge, I see it out on the table alot of nights when my grandma is cooking =o
Mixing recipes together is something I'd definitely try later on down the line, I wanna be able to make more "original" meals of my own later on...

I watch food network sometimes!! Theres really nothing else much better on TV anyways. That reminds me, I have made something from there before!!! Its the "blueberry lemon cheesecake" or whatever. Forgot who it was by but it turned out great! I ended up using around 10 spoons and a bunch of other stuff though (lot of cleaning up afterwards). Definitely gonna start watching again. I just subscribed to cooking light too! but they aren't shipping my order til a couple months or so...

OK!! Talking too much!!!

I have my mind on this: Its "Cobb Salad with Green Goddess Dressing" from (****...it wont let me post the link)

Cuz it looks nice and I lack vegies!!! But it says nothing about how to cook the chicken...any ideas?


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a ranch 99 & safeway within 5 minutes of my house so it is a nice luxury when I visit home and stock up on food to bring back to school with me. I enjoy the asian markets because they are a lot cheaper and have ingredients that I can't as easily find in safeway. Are you looking to learn more asain recipes? I'm Chinese, third generation, but we still enjoy many chinese dishes at home.

Also in my experience restaurants usually serve cobb salad with a simple grilled or pan fried chicken. Sometimes it is breaded then fried, but since there is a dressing I'm not really familiar with I can't really suggest any additional seasonings for the chicken.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I tell you what then. You seem like a nice guy and you are on the right track. Start with something simple. Like roasted chicken. Here is the simplest recipe ever. Get cut up chicken either whole or some parts, you know like legs, for example. Preheat your oven to 400 deg. Spread the chicken on the baking tray, whatever it's called. Season with same salt and pepper black or I like cayene, but it is very hot, have to be careful. Put chicken in, come back in 1 hour. Eat, enjoy. You can make a side dish. Also simple marinade some vegies, like juliened bell peppers, zukini, red onion, carrots, maybe some portabelo mushrooms, in say Italiang salad dressing for a half an hour  or so. Spread them on that same tray thing (what is it called people, I know it's not tray). put them in the oven about 15-20, maybe as much as 30 minutes. You'll have to check them to see how cook you like them. I like mine crunchy. If you cook longer they will be softer. You can do that at the same time a you cook chicken say for the last half an hour. Now when chicken is done, your vegies are also done. Here you have the whole meal. No empty carbs. Vegies and protein. Yum. Simple, is the key word. 

Start simple. Slowly you will be able to improove and staret making fancier things. But you have to go out and try things, otherwise you do not know what you are shooting for.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Spread them on that same tray thing (what is it called people, I know it's not tray).



Hi, Charlie. It's either a sheet pan or a baking sheet


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, 1Star. KitchenElf is right - get a good basic cookbook, find things in it you like to eat, and just start  Do you like Italian? Pastas are good and easy, and there are lots of ways to change it up, with different sizes and shapes of pasta, different sauces, different meats and vegetables.

My best advice is to make sure you read the recipe thoroughly before starting, and that you understand all the instructions and have all the ingredients. The Betty Crocker book, or something similar, will have definitions for chopped, diced, etc. If there are one or two ingredients you don't like, often you can substitute something else for them - ask here and we'll let you know if it will work. Good luck


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 12, 2009)

Cooking in my opinion comes from the heart. I never knew how to cook until I lived alone and experimented with various spices, dishes. I kept tasting the food until I felt it was right. You shouldn't be afraid, try cooking alone for yourself first, then the next time invite a close friend or two to dinner and cook for them and ask for their honest opinion. Another thing I learnt, was  to eat out and try  and 'feel' the food, more like, 'is that garlic I taste, what is that sweetness, is it from sugar or ketchup(ketchup does taste sweet, but that's according to my tastebuds) When you chew food feel the firmness, lightness crispness etc. Just go with the flow and enjoy the meal. Most ingredients can be found in a lot of supermarkets these days, so if you are following a recipe, you can't go wrong, and if you are stuck for substitute, ask on DC and you will find help, we all love food afterall. Happyy cooking 1*restaurant.


----------



## Constance (Feb 12, 2009)

Get two or three good cookbooks, as mentioned above. I recommend Joy of Cooking first, because it gives you so many basics, then Better Homes and Garden and Fannie Farmer. 
But don't just pick a recipe...first read and study,and then start with the simplest skills first. 
Then, start picking the brains of people you know whose cooking you like. Most will be happy to answer questions, give you a favorite recipe, and even  let you watch while they prepare it. That's something that helped me a with a lot of skills. 

Once you get the hang of assorted methods, you will learn to start adjusting recipes to your own taste. 

That's my advice, for what it's worth.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 12, 2009)

Nothing beats cooking with someone who knows how to cook already, like parents, grandparents ..... Not onlhy do you get the one on one time, but you get to learn recipes that have been passed down in the family.  Next would be the cooking shows, books ....  And finally, a whole lot of trial and error.  Ive made many good dishes, but have also thrown many away, or had that emergency ' have to order in tonight'...


----------



## magic823 (Feb 12, 2009)

As to good cook books, I love any of the Alton Brown books (he of Good Eats fame on the Food Network). They teach you, not just the hows of cooking, but also the whys in what you are doing. Plus he's pretty funny. I just got his book on Baking and I'm learning and laughing my behind off.


----------



## CookNow (Feb 13, 2009)

I will second the advice on getting a basic cookbook like Better Homes and Gardens. My mother started me on that book many years ago, and you really can't go wrong with some of the good, standard recipes inside. I'd suggest trying a basic roasted chicken recipe, as mentioned by another poster. An inexpensive meat thermometer will save you some headaches down the road, by the way.

Cooking is also about _timing_. So remember to try and work it out so all your food (main course and any hot side dishes) is finished cooking at roughly the same time.


----------



## Gossie (Feb 13, 2009)

What one thing would you like to cook first?


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 13, 2009)

I also recommend getting one or more basic cookbooks. For absolute beginners, I'm a big fan of Betty Crocker Cooking Basics: Amazon.com: Betty Crocker Cooking Basics: Recipes and Tips to Cook with Confidence (Betty Crocker Books): Betty Crocker Editors: Books but also recommend the regular Betty Crocker Cookbook: Amazon.com: Betty Crocker Cookbook: Everything You Need to Know to Cook Today, New Tenth Edition: Betty Crocker Editors: Books.

If you want to start out with some free online information, I highly recommend the Cooking Dude website: http://www.cookingdude.com/ .


----------



## Sonne (Feb 13, 2009)

I am also new to cooking. I haven't gotten a cookbook yet because money is tight for me at the moment and 20 bucks spent on a book is 20 bucks I'm not spending on groceries. So my main source of knowledge comes from the internet and from tuning in to the food network. 

You said when you find recipes online you don't know what some of the ingredients are, I am the same way. For example I came across what looks like a simple chicken dish. It asked for 4 cloves garlic, minced. Well what the heck is that. I know what garlic is, it is the stuff vampires hate.  So I googled the garlic plant and learned that a clove garlic is just a bulb of the garlic plant. Ok makes sense, now minced? Googled that and learned it is a way to to prepare food by cutting it certain ways. Easy peezy.

Going down the recipe it called for freshly ground black pepper. I thought, hmm, I have McCormicks Black Pepper so what is the difference? Thus after another Google adventure I learned all about the Black Pepper plant, what peppercorns were and what a pepper mill was (though I've seen pepper mills in restaurants never knew what they were called, lol). So obviously that is something I could substitute for the time being.

Currently I am starting by building a foundation of experience. Not really producing full fancy meals just yet. Just getting to know how to cook vegetables, meats, poultries, fish by baking, broiling, stove top or any of those other nifty terms. It's kinda like learning to swim. First you learn to float. Then learn to kick. Then learn to paddle. Then comes the full strokes. With the basics well mastered then it is not too scary to just jump in.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 13, 2009)

Sonne said:


> I am also new to cooking. I haven't gotten a cookbook yet because money is tight for me at the moment and 20 bucks spent on a book is 20 bucks I'm not spending on groceries. So my main source of knowledge comes from the internet and from tuning in to the food network.
> 
> You said when you find recipes online you don't know what some of the ingredients are, I am the same way. For example I came across what looks like a simple chicken dish. It asked for 4 cloves garlic, minced. Well what the heck is that. I know what garlic is, it is the stuff vampires hate.  So I googled the garlic plant and learned that a clove garlic is just a bulb of the garlic plant. Ok makes sense, now minced? Googled that and learned it is a way to to prepare food by cutting it certain ways. Easy peezy.
> 
> ...


 
It sounds like you're on the right track, Sonne.  Check out the Cooking Dude website.  I think it will be a big help to you until you can afford to buy a cookbook.  

Incidentally, black pepper looses much of its flavor and aroma very quickly after it's ground.  In the spice section of the supermarket, they sell whole peppercorns in an inexpensive disposable grinder.  McCormick and Alessi are the two brands I'm familiar with.  It's much better to buy pepper this way than pre-ground.


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 13, 2009)

The Food Network helps to get you started, definitely.  I am heading off to college next year, and I have been watching my dad cook for ages as well as the food network.  I cook things for the family from time to time, and I also take part in the food shopping.  The thing that really turned me on to the kitchen was baking.  I'm rather interested in chemistry, so it was a natural pairing!  Really, just buy a cookbook and see how it all turns out!

Might I suggest Alton Brown since he describes the processes involved in cooking in a scientific way, so you really understand what you're doing.  It allows you to make future alterations on recipes, etc.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 13, 2009)

I learned by watching others cook and starting
to cook different dishes which use different techniques -
Roasting, Sauteeing, Frying, Braising , etc.

I suggest you watch PBS cooking shows like
American Test Kitchen, Jacques Pepin, Lydia Bastionitch, Rick Bayless
and you'll pick up a lot. IMHO Food Network shows
are more like entertainment than instruction.

Also - don't be afraid of making mistakes.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 13, 2009)

PS: In my generation "The Joy of Cooking" was the basic bible.
Get from your library


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

my grandmother and mother were both terrible cooks.........just a fact......they were beyond measure in love and caring and other wonderful gifts........my mother-in-law was a great cook but I didn't see her often so she gave me the next best thing......a Betty Crocker cookbook which I still have held together by rubber bands and a collector's item......I learned so much from that as far as all the basics and good simple recipes.....then I felt confident to branch out and try other cuisines (Asian is my favorite esp Vietnamese and Thai)..now I can look at a recipe and pretty much tell if it's going to be good or not (yep, I still goof up from time to time but it happens to most)  Allrecipes is one of the sites that I like to visit as they have viewer ratings and they will give you hints on what they did to improve upon it which are very helpful


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 13, 2009)

I almost forgot to mention one of my very favorite "celebrity chefs", internet Chef John Mitzewich. He's developed almost a cult-like following. Not only is he a great chef, but he's an excellent food writer and teacher, as well as being incredibly entertaining. If you like watching the Food Network chefs/cooks, you've got to give this guy a try.

He has a wonderful video food blog: Food Wishes Video Recipes - Free Video Recipe Blog with tons of recipes, all very well-filmed with clear explanations of exactly what he's doing. Some are also hilariously funny, such as his "Iron" Chef Grilled Ham and Cheese Sandwich, prepared in his hotel room using an iron.   Among other things, he's also the American Food Guide for About.com and has a lot of great recipes and info there: American Food - American Recipes and Cooking - American Cuisine . I really like this guy and hope you will too.


----------



## Bachelor Chef (Feb 13, 2009)

There is no trick to cooking.  All you have to do is follow the recipe.  Its just that some of us (like me) are patience challenged.  I recommend you find some recipes you think you will like and make sure they are not using a ton of ingredients.  Start making some here and there and I think you will find it is not as hard as you think it is.  One way to fool the ladies is to get really good at crop pot cooking.  Its the easiest way and almost impossible to screw up!  Good luck!


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Feb 13, 2009)

Bachelor Chef said:


> There is no trick to cooking.  All you have to do is follow the recipe.  Its just that some of us (like me) are patience challenged.  I recommend you find some recipes you think you will like and make sure they are not using a ton of ingredients.  Start making some here and there and I think you will find it is not as hard as you think it is.  One way to fool the ladies is to get really good at crop pot cooking.  Its the easiest way and almost impossible to screw up!  Good luck!




This is GREAT advice... cooking in a crock pot can be one of the easiest and it can make a simple meal seem like you spent hours on it (even when all you did was throw everything in and leave it all afternoon!)

I know it's always said, but the best advice is to JUST START COOKING. Trial and error is the only way to really develop your skills... after a while you will get to a point where recipes will give you ideas, but your experience will allow you to give your dishes a personalized flavor/ touch.


----------



## toni1948 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are a few cookbooks out there with recipes that have no more than four ingredients.  It would be pretty hard to mess up a dish like that.  Check Amazon.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 13, 2009)

I learned most of my basics from spending time in the kitchen with my grandmothers, mom and her two sisters, and in Boy Scouts. Other things I have learned over the years have come from a cousin who was a chef, uncles who knew how to butcher and smoke meats, watching cooking shows, reading, and a lot more time in the kitchen "experimenting".

Cooking is better learned by demonstration than just from reading descriptions from books. However, you can learn a lot of the essentials from books, too! Beg, borrow or buy (get the hardcover edition) a copy of *Joy of Cooking* - the 1975 revision that only lists Irma S. Rombauer and Marion Rombauer Becker as authors on the cover. This has a lot of information on what you need to set up your kitchen, what different ingredients are, how to use them, explains different cuts of meats and how to cook them, etc. 

If you want to get more into the "science" then you might want to check out a copy of *On Food and Cooking: The Science and Lore of the Kitchen* (Hardcover - Revised Edition) by Harold McGee. 

There are some other good books, look in our cookbook forum for some other suggestions, but these two will get you started.

For some cheap cooking classes check out your local community college (usually a continuing education course during the evening) or community center (usually sponsored by the parks and recreation department). Some grocery stores also have coking demonstrations/classes - you'll just have to check around .... I know that around me _Central Market_ and _Whole Foods_ have them every couple of weeks or so.

Yes, like anything else, cooking has a learning curve. But, like the other challenges you have overcome in your life (potty training, drinking out of a glass, walking, dressing yourself) you can learn to cook, too! There are really only about 7-11 ways to cook food ... everything else is technique or ingredients.

Now, as for impressing the ladies because you can cook a meal ... yep, you can ... I've got two ex-wives that can attest to that. But trust me - cooking with her before you get too serious is a not an option, it is mandatory! The morning after the honeymoon is over is not the time to find out that she is reading the egg carton to find instructions to make scrambled eggs, or looking for the instruction manual for the toaster to make toast ...


----------



## jennifer75 (Feb 13, 2009)

1StarRestaurant said:


> Where do you start? Cooking is so confusing....  I look at some recipes online and there's a whole bunch of ingredients I never heard of.
> 
> Seriously...this whole thing is so unnatural...where do you begin to learn to start cooking?


 
I'd suggest starting with basic meals, that are "learnable" by watching somebody else make. 

Then try recipes. 

Then, get creative with changing things up. 

The trick is, don't be afraid to ruin a dish. You have to learn somehow.



Just when I got comfortable cooking, I moved into an apartment without a stove.  I've been electric skilleting my meals, and have managed to pick up a thing or two.  

Watch people, and don't be embarrassed to ask questions.  "how much of this do you use", "what is that", "why do you use this and not that".  

Good luck.


----------



## jennifer75 (Feb 13, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> First, Welcome to DC. I can tell from the stores you listed you're in California. Most likely someone north of Bakersfield because Lucky is only in Cali.


 
Yea, we lost our Lucky back when I was in High School (1993) and I haven't seen one since.  I'm in L.A.  We don't have Safeways, never have down here.  Our Vons carries Safeways brand however.


----------



## jennifer75 (Feb 13, 2009)

LaurenG said:


> something else I love is the Food Network. I watch it everyday and have learned soooooo much!


 
Yea and you can select your recipes based on their difficulty, easy, intermediate, or Barefoot Contessa.  


I stumbled onto a website that actually had the "grocery list" for you also.  That was nice.  I don't remember what site it was though.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 13, 2009)

jennifer75 said:


> Yea, we lost our Lucky back when I was in High School (1993) and I haven't seen one since.  I'm in L.A.  We don't have Safeways, never have down here.  Our Vons carries Safeways brand however.


Vons is only in Sothern California, Safeway is north of Santa Barbara (IIR SB has both).  Funny thing in Virginia I was able to use my Vons card at Safeway when I went on a visit in 2000.  Before I left So Cal Lucky's were becoming Albertsons, during the strike of 2003-04, but in Nor Cal it stayed Lucky.  I always prefered Lucky over Albertsons.  But that's another thread.

I believe both stores have a great selection albeit different one to another.  Vons/Safeway had a great meat section and great specials on a weekly basis (Oh I miss those specials).  Look for specials and stock up on staples.  You won't regret it.


----------



## trixie (Feb 13, 2009)

*A cookbook that only needs 5 ingredients*

We used to eat out a lot during the week. But now we're trying to save that money so I found a book for beginning cooks. Well, I just love it. It has hundreds of recipes in it and every one just uses like 5 things. And it's stuff I usually already have in my cabinet. 
The best part is that my picky DDs will actually eat the stuff I cook! LOL (That is something new).

It's called:
500 Fast & Fabulous Five Star 5 Ingredient Recipes by Gwen McKee and Barbara Moseley, and I think it cost about $16. I have already saved probably $200 in a month since we quit driving through for dinner. So I'm happy with it.

Oh, I got it at Amazon.


----------



## LaurenG (Feb 14, 2009)

Michael in FtW said:


> If you want to get more into the "science" then you might want to check out a copy of *On Food and Cooking: The Science and Lore of the Kitchen* (Hardcover - Revised Edition) by Harold McGee.




I have learned so much from this book and I highly recommend it, even if you aren't really into science it's still an interesting read.


----------



## Reed422 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would start off learning how to cook pasta and progress from there.  Buy a digital meat thermometer that can be left inside the food while it's cooking in the oven.  I think this single piece of equipment could have shortened the learning curve for me a lot.  It's almost foolproof cooking.  The important thing is cooking the food for the right amount of time and making sure it is done to your liking.  Seasonings aren't as important as doneness.  Then after you learn that then you can figure out how to make sauces, soups, rubs etc.  Start off with the basics - salt and pepper.  I know that sounds nuts to someone that doesn't cook, but after cooking for myself for 10 years my favorite steak is just salt and pepper.  Hope this helps.  Listen to what the others said about garlic too.  Also olive oil is your best friend.


----------



## natnician (Feb 18, 2009)

I learned by watching others.  I now watch Food Network, even if you don't cook what they are cooking you will learn things.  

Experiment and have fun.  Don't stress about it!


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Feb 19, 2009)

trixie said:


> We used to eat out a lot during the week. But now we're trying to save that money so I found a book for beginning cooks. Well, I just love it. It has hundreds of recipes in it and every one just uses like 5 things. And it's stuff I usually already have in my cabinet.
> The best part is that my picky DDs will actually eat the stuff I cook! LOL (That is something new).
> 
> It's called:
> ...


 
This kind of book is so useful!  I've seen a few like it and they're great for quick meals.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello, 
I didn't read through the whole thread, but I will give what I use.... just the basics.
Cookware

-small, medium and large saucepans 
-small, medium and large skillets (for frying eggs, making omelets, sauteeing vegies and browning/frying meat 
-One large, heavy-duty skillet/sauce pan that can be used for soup, stews/frying onion rings, french fries or chicken wings 
Dutch oven (can also be used for frying), roasting pan, Crock-pot... to make roasts, soups, stews. (the roasting pan for the beef/pork roasts or whole chickens/turkeys) 

Untensils

wooden spoons (some people don't like using these, but they are great for -quick stirring. If you have an extra-long one, it's wonderful for mixing homemade lemonade and iced tea) 
-slotted spoons (to drain off liquid from meats/vegies) 
-spatulas (to lift off your grilled cheese to scraping off the excesss, when you mix a bowl of brownies) 
-tongs are great to flip things over or to remove slices/pieces of meat from a pan, when they're in liquid....OR when you're frying chicken wings,onion rings, french fries, etc...easy to take out of the hot oil. 





-Grater/microplane.... you'd use the grater if you wanted shred carrots, cabbage, cheese, etc. The microplane is more used for cheeses (hard cheeses, like parmesan or romano for a nice topper to topper to salads and pasta dishes) and to add lemon/orange zest to recipes 







-a VERY good set of kitchen knives. I love Henkel knives... BUT, I have used inexpensive knives that do the trick..... to slicing meat or paring vegies. The key is that they are sharp. Henkel seems to stay sharp, very long. 
-various sizes of mixing bowls. I love Pyrex. You can beat eggs (medium), stir/whisk dressings/sauces (small), mix batter for breads/brownies/cookies or put together salads (large). 
whisk (for beating eggs!! Also, mixing a vast menagerie of sauces or soups) 
-I, also set out 3-4 regular spoons, so I can taste-test, while I cook. That is so I don't have to rinse off the spoon all the time, while I'm cooking. 

Small Appliances (a few are obvious)

-can opener 
-toaster 
-microwave ovens are great to thaw out meats, (BUT I tend to use the meat for soups, stews, salads--it's tends to partially cook the meat under DEFROST.) cook vegies in a snap, (BUT not on HIGH. Depending on the oven, Power Level 7 - three minutes, for two servings.) reheating, (When you want to reheat leftovers, start out at 2 minutes, Power Levl 7-8, stirring or turning over. They seems to cook very uneven), and boiling hot water for recipes or a cup o' tea. 
-stick blender/immersion blender 




This is great for mixing soups, while still in the pan. Also, good for pureeing vegies (potatoes for mashed or others for baby food). They are great for crushing ice and making smoothies, too. Mine came with an extra-large tumber for the task. Many have different attachments. If you choose to purhase one, look for what is practical for you.
-George Foreman indoor grill/sandwich maker. 




You can various sizes. For two, I would get the larger one. You'll have the luxury of grilling, indoors! They make smaller ones that are great for melt/panini sandwiches, or a single chicken breast/fish filet. You don't have to get George Foreman as they have many off-brands. Make sure they don't have "wells." 




Those are for pocket/filled sandwiches. Just look for the kind that have the grates, like on a normal grill.


Cutting boards

-small to large-sized boards are use for slicing bread or cooked meat. (I have separate Large ones for slicing raw meat as in chicken) The smaller-medium are for vegies or fruit.

Mixers

-a whisk is a good mixing tool, but there are other options. The immersion blender (mentioned above) is good for SOME things. Other than that, the hand-held mixer is great for beating eggs to batters... read the manual, and sometimes they come along with recipes. If you want to really to get professional, there is the counter-top mixer. They come with different attachments.






I think that is about it. Sorry, if I rambled on. I gained most of my experience from growing up in a cooking family, along with watching many cooking programs. In the early years; Julia Child, Martin Yan, Jeff Smith, Graham Kerr and Justin Wilson. I started watching the Food Network in 1995, even though they started in '93. Emeril Lagasse and Paula Deen really have the "enthusiasm" for cooking, which is important, I think. Robin Miller has taught me a lot when you work long hours during the week. If you like the Food Network, take notes! They also have some great cooking shows on PBS, depending on where you live.

Don't expect rainbows when making egg dishes. Julia Child couldn't get it right on the air!... it takes practice.

I also read cookbooks for tips and techniques.

I hope I helped.

-Vanilla Bean


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Feb 21, 2009)

I realize that my previous post probably won't be of much use to you, since you are just starting out, etc. When I reread your post again, i really feel like I probably confused you, than help. 

You should probaby start out with simple recipes... 5 ingredients or less.... that you have heard of. This site and a couple others are great for teaching you about different ingredients... everything from meat to lettuce!

For some reason, I got the impression that you wanted some basic tools to get started cooking and how we learned to cook. 

Good luck, and let us know what you try to make in the future!


----------



## 1StarRestaurant (Feb 24, 2009)

Dang...I this got kinda long...I been busy studying and being lazy, sorry if I'm bumping this up from the dead. I just went through these posts real fast, but I'll definitely go back and reread when my eyes don't feel like closing on me D:

I just bought "Cook with Jamie, my guide to making you a better chief" and I kinda regret it =[ It talked about how he wanted to teach people how to cook real food cause of the way foods are right now and how people these days don't even know how to cook and he wants to help/change that. I like the idea, but when I look at the pictures of the recipes, theres only 1 or 2 out of all of them that I like. LOL!! I'll check of the other books in this thread in a month or something, I had to get new tires on my car cause they are all worn and smooth and the roads get kinda wet now...=[

I've been watching food network a bit more! I don't really like some of the shows like the sugar structure making competition and stuff that don't really teach you how to cook, but I do like some of the cooking shows like Giada at home or w/e. I think I get intimidated by the real meals that involve actual cooking with meat and stuff and gravitate toward the more desserty stuff. My goal is to learn to cook/eat more healthy though but I can't help it =/

I think I just have too high expectations when I start out with stuff...like watching iron chief where the cheifs get a secret ingredient and start making stuff from it without and previous planning or recipe written down. Thats what I wanna do!! Not just follow recipes and depend on them all the time. And then things like the plates they have on TV that are squares and nice looking, we have round ones . See...expectations too high...Can't let this stop me though... 

And Vanilla Bean, thanks for all the info, it looks really well organized and with pictures too. Those equipments look really nice, better than what I have to work with at home D:. I need to learn basic everything right now so basic tools helps =]

Don't worry guys, I'll make something...one day. All your efforts will not go to waste!!


----------



## DimityrDimitrov (Feb 24, 2009)

Mainly cookbooks. Also if I don't know some term i look for it in google . Mom helps me much too.


----------



## Nils Hoyum (Feb 24, 2009)

I learned to cook from my Mom and Grandma first. Then I washed dishes in a kitchen and showed an interest in learning. Eventually I was running the place. These days I experiment at home a lot. I have a website devoted to teaching cooking meat howtocookmeat.com But I think you should start with something a little easier. Ask around for help from people you know. We can tell you all sorts of things but if some one could show you it would be easier for you. 
Good luck


----------



## CHEFPAUL (Mar 7, 2009)

As a professional Chef who sometimes gets hired out to do cooking parties I have found one common thing among these people:  They are SCARED of food.  They have a passion and a good palate, they are adventurous with eating and dining out but are TERRIFIED to cook anything with the fear of messing up!  My advice to everyone and anyone is this...it is only food.  How can you let food dictate what you are going to do with it.  Mess around, try something new, eat your mistakes in private and show of your accomplishments!  I always feel that everyone should start with egg cookery before anything else.  You make scrambled, omelettes, over easy, sunny sides, soufles, meringue.  You can progress and understand a lot of fundamentals in cooking eggs.  Every professional chef I know and talk to often, agree egg cookery is a VERY importat skill and is the building blocks to becoming a talented cook.  Then read about quick breads, muffins, cookies, etc.  Pastas next.  basic protein, chicken, shrimp....etc.  There is tons of literature out there, go with something pedestrian like the Joy of Cooking.  It is cliche, but theres a reason its been selling so many copies for years and years.  You also have an invaluable asset by joining this site.  I have only been a member for a few days and all these people are great.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with all of you.......Chef Paul, I was totally and utterly scared of bread dough and pie dough...........but I got my hands into it and finally got a feel for it....esp bread dough......when I realized I couldn't hurt the dough and it was more of afraid of me (you'd better rise-----now I make a yeast sponge first) I gained such confidence.......even my mother-in-law wouldn't attempt bread by hand.......now I make all kinds......a few pie doughs did go flying across the room at first but now I know what consistency works for me.......and it has to be with lard or shortening....butter or oil pie doughs I can't work with.......so you're absolutely right.....you have to get in there and go boldy forth and be not afraid


----------



## jasonr (Mar 7, 2009)

Just remember, when a recipe calls for a "clove" of garlic, that's one of the little pods inside the garlic bulb, not the whole bulb itself


----------



## CHEFPAUL (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for hearing me out on that one expatgirl, bread is another one people are terrified with!  And it is so worth it once you complete your own bread recipe.  So rewarding.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

a bread machine is a handy gadget to mix up the yeast dough in but to experience it in your hands (yes, it makes a flurry of flour) but it's so aesthetic and appealing to the senses and to feel the gluten being formed as you pummel it and pound it (mad at someone?  make some bread......and imagine their face in the dough........jest kidding)  but it's a very unique feeling and then to smell the bread baking........my German gramma always kept bacon grease on top of the stove and that's what she rubbed her 6  loaves  a weel with when we stayed with her........I just use butter.......it's worth throwing crud in the garbage if you are improving on your cooking skills......don't ever give up, like Chef Paul says


----------



## CasperImproved (Mar 7, 2009)

I learned to cook as I did not want to go hungry  

By the time I was eight years old, I was typically left to my own devices (Siblings were never home, Mom was divorced and as a waitress, was out working 12 ~ 16 hours a day. Therefore, I am a self taught cook.

"The Joy of Cooking" cookbook, was my guide, and my taste buds, my judge. The cookbook I reference has tons of information about "how" to cook, as well as a number of tasty recipes.

I generally don't use recipes for other then ideas these days (except for baking), but they certainly got me started.

Bob


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 8, 2009)

I think a very good way to learn is to pick one Cuisine or Chef that you like/admire and start with that.

It is sort of like learning a language. This girl who spoke 5 languages told me the trick was to only learn one at a time otherwise you will get confused.

I started with Chef Paul Prudhomme and got a real basic book that was promoted with tabasco sauce. but that taught me the vegetable medley as well as certain techniques for rice, soup, etc.

That I started watching Martin Yan and I got into that. And learned basic stir fry techniques, ingredients, spices, dishes etc. 

Then I got into Mario Batali and Iron Chef Chen Kenichi and studied their stuff..


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

one is at such an advantage (both guys and ladies) if they can cook and or prepare at least 2-3 main dishes and sides as well.......the sides are easy........if you need pasta or seasoned rice you can use the packets...or rice is easy by itself cooked in a pot...if you know and will follow directions......salads are easy and everyone loves salads these days.....just invest in a good bottle of salad dressing....for me it's a good ranch or balsamic........veggies......for those starting out simplest is best just don't overcook......when they are almost fork tender (not fork tender) take them off the heat source and set them aside ......they will continue to cook.....adding a bit of sugar and butter doesn't hurt either....they can add their own salt to taste.......I love adding Mrs. Dash though........and now the main dishes for company......mine are beef stroganoff, seafood gumbo, chicken cacciatore, beef stew,  knowing how to grill a few things is also a good skill to have or if you're on a tight budget invest in a hibachi............be prepared to make mistakes and learn to laugh at yourself and move on.......one mishap does not mark you as a bad cook for life.........


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with chefpaul, in that most people are scared to cook.  There are some dishes that are easier to make than others, but there is nothing to be scared about.  The worst that can happen is the dish does not turn out perfect and you learn from your mistake.  Either way you are learning and that is the goal.  Like one of the other posters said, whole foods does do some cooking classes every once and a while.  There are also some high end kitchen equipment stores, that offer cooking classes.  

Cookbooks are a great way to learn, as many have said.  Food shows on tv are also a great way to learn like many have said.

When I first started cooking I followed recipes and learned a lot about ingredients.  Knowing what ingredients are is very important.  If you are cooking with an ingredient that you know nothing about, how can you expect to cook it right.  The internet is a great way to find out information on any ingredient, this forum being one of the places online for great info.  

Now that I am a much better cook, I just look at couple of different recipes for the same dish and make up my own variation of it.  I also just make up stuff as I am cooking.  If I think something might work well in the dish I put it in.  Sometimes that extra ingredient makes the dish taste better, and sometimes it ruins the dish.  Experimenting is one of the best ways to learn.

As for ingredients and where to buy them and what are some of the basic ingredients you should have on hand and almost all times, I will share what I think works.  Meats can get pretty expensive, so pratice your basic cooking techinques on chicken or other inexpensive meat.  Chicken can pretty much be bought at any grocery store and be good quality chicken.  You will not always find free range and or organic chicken at all grocery stores, but you do not need to buy those more expensive chicken.  As for more expensive meats, I tend to stay away from the cheapest grocery store.  I am not saying all of those grocery stores have meat that does not taste very good, but I have found in most cases that is the case.  No matter what store you buy meat from always inspect the meat and make sure it looks fresh.

Fish, I tend to buy almost anywhere.  I always ask to smell the fish before I buy it to make sure it still smells fresh.  If I am buying salmon, or some other basic fishes the quality seems to be good enough at most grocery stores.  You can buy salmon and other basic fish at whole foods.  The quality will almost always be better, but the price is way more expensive, and the quality is fine at the less expensive grocery stores.  As for more expensive fish like sea bass, I shop at whole foods.

Vegetables and fruit are good quality at most stores.  Always look to see if the fruit and vegetables you are going to buy are fresh.  If you are curious about how to pick out fruits and vegetables that are fresh ask on this forum and we will be glad to help.  I am sure the person in the produce department at the grocery store would aslo be glad to help you.  As for organic fruits and vegetables, there is no need to buy them.  They cost a lot more, and are not worth the money.


Now for the basic ingredients I think you should have on hand.  Onions and garlic are something I use all the time.  Yellow onions are what I buy most of the time.  Red onions are also great, but since you are on a budget stick with just yellow onions for now.  I use onions in scrambled eggs, pasta dishes, chinese dishes, and many other things I cook.  Garlic is also one of those things I use in a lot of dishes.  The only thing you have to wory about with garlic is burning it, because it will become bitter.  Also try to never have huge chunks of garlic in a dish, because no one wants to eat huge chunks of garlic.  

Pasta and rice are also great to have on hand.  I would have spaghetti and penne pasta.  Spaghetti is great with a simple tomato sauce, and penne is great in caseroles.  Rice just stick with any medium or long grain rice will do.

Always have oil and butter on hand.  You do not need ten different kinds of oils.  Two kinds of oils will do.  A neutral falvored oil with a high smoke point, canolia oil being the one I use, and extra virgin olive oil for making salad dressings or adding finishing touches to stuff.  As with butter always buy unsalted butter.  You always want to be able to control the ammount of salt that goes into a dish.

Canned tomatoes are also another thing I have at all times.  Sure, it is much better quality if you use fresh tomatoes, but it is quicker and cheaper if you use canned.  A can of diced tomatoes is great when making a quick easy tomato sauce.

As for spices and seasoning there are a lot out there so stick with the most common used ones.  I am fortunate enough to have 30 to 40 different spices in my spice cabinet, but you do not need that many if you are just starting to learn to cook.  Salt and pepper are of course something you always need.  If you like spicy food I would buy a ground chili pepper.  My favorite is ground cayenne pepper.  If you are going to bake a lot ground cinnamon is a must, and adds so much to baked desserts.   As for herbs, always go with fresh if you can find them and can afford them, but since you are on a budget buy some dried herbs.  Dried rosemerry and thyme are the two I would have.  Just remember dried herbs are a lot stronger, so don't use as much in a recipe if the recipe calls for fresh herbs.

Potatoes are also very cheap and great to have around.  I mean simple mashed potatoes and so many other dishes can be made with potaotes, and few other ingredients.

If you want a more detailed list of what ingredients I have at all times I will tell you, but I realize you are on a budget so I just said the basic ones.  I am fortunate enough to have lots of ingredients on hand at all times, but having this many ingrdients can get pricery sometimes.  If you ever need any help with recipes that sound hard just ask and me or someone else here would be glad to help.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 9, 2009)

1StarRestaurant said:


> Where do you start? Cooking is so confusing....  I look at some recipes online and there's a whole bunch of ingredients I never heard of. Can I really find everything at Lucky or Safeway?
> 
> Imma be so screwed when I move out alone and don't know how to cook good food....SCREWED!!!!!! I can make eggs and instant noodles. (And I hear cooking gets the ladies )
> 
> Seriously...this whole thing is so unnatural...where do you begin to learn to start cooking?


 
When I got out of "home" I had a good job, some money and some clothes. I knew nothing of cooking and sewing and all those things that makes a girl a "woman". I eat out for quite sometime, if I do not get invited to some friend's house...but then, it get so boring and I was running out of money at times and have to make do with sandwiches. One time after dinner, I walked around the shopping centre and found a newsagent and saw a cooking book. My first book -- Encyclopedia of Cooking. Flipped through the pages, found some nice looking pictures of food and decided then and there that if I know how to read, I may be able to follow the instructions written on it. Wrong...

I know how to read all right...but the book that I bought assumed that I know some basics in the kitchen. NOT!! It did not tell me that a frozen chicken needed to be defrosted before you can do anything with it. I was used to having freshly killed chooks when I was living at home and we have maids doing our most basic and necessary chores...but that's a story for another day.

Anywhoooo....I was so excited about having to cook, so I invited a friend for dinner. I did the whole preparation according to the book. I liked the look of that baked chicken in the book. 'Followed the instructions to the letter, preheat the oven and timed my cooking. You can imagine the rest...two hours in the oven with a frozen chook, what do I expect?  And what do I know of "ovens"? As young children, we were shoooed out of the kitchen when the maids were doing their chores...It is funny now but not when when my visitor came and I served my chicken oozing with red fluid coming out of it as I tried to cut portions of it -- right in front of my visitor!!! --and being asked if I defrosted the chook first?  My reply? "Do I have to?"

I was 25 at the time...it seems decades ago now...Now I can look at my pantry, my freezer and my fridge and invent even something stylist for lunch or dinner in a jiffy. Most times I use a recipe but then I still have the habit of not following any of them to the letter...you'll learn...I did. As long as you wake up every morning to start a new day, you have time to learn something new each day. Age is only a number.

Cheers....
Tucker's Mum aka Cooper's Mom


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

That's too funny Cooper and Tucker's mom.........we had no maids but my mother could not cook unless you called the meat "charcoaled".......and her cheese sandwiches were made with mustard......most kids are not going to eat that.........as I've said before she was great in so many other things but cooking wasn't one of them........and we had two spices.....salt and pepper.........great to hear that you "evolutionized".......


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 9, 2009)

cook with people you know can cook: friends relatives whatever. Start with learning a set of basics:
portion sizes, timings, methods of cooking, food pairings (what goes with what).
and some basic recipes from which you can build: a good pasta sauce, a good chili, a good stew for beef or chicken, and how to broil salmon, steam veggies  etc.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 9, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> That's too funny Cooper and Tucker's mom.........we had no maids but my mother could not cook unless you called the meat "charcoaled".......and her cheese sandwiches were made with mustard......most kids are not going to eat that.........as I've said before she was great in so many other things but cooking wasn't one of them........and we had two spices.....salt and pepper.........great to hear that you "evolutionized".......


 
*Off topic --* when I joined this forum our then little puppy was named Coopers for South Australia's Coopers beer. He died 4 months later last year -- canine renal failure. Because DH was inconsolable at the time, I searched high and low for a new Rottie and found one in Texas. I convinced him to fly with me to Dallas to get our new puppy, Tucker (Aussie term for "food" as in Tuckerbag.) Since I cannot change my user name...I decided to sign my name as Tucker's Mom aka Cooper's Mom.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 10, 2009)

I actually don’t agree with chefpaul, or at least I disagree in part. Not that what he is saying is wrong, but just some people cannot cook. Period. Not because of any fears or otherwise.

I have a cousin, she cooks up a storm on a daily bases, really, on the daily bases. But one cannot eat what she makes, it is disgustingly terrible foods. Tasteless at best, otherwise taste horrible. She invites us over and makes a huge spread, but every time I eat there I get sick. There are people that just do not know how to cook, just like I cannot skate, for example, and I’ve tried for years to learn, there are some people who cannot cook. 

I for one am not afraid of cooking and actually am a pretty decent cook, not a chef, just a cook, but I am too lazy to bake, I hate measuring things, I hate mixing dough for example. So I do not bake out of laziness. But my soups are by far the best ones out of all of my friends. It’s because soups are easy and do not require measuring or reading of any recipes, another thing I am too lazy to do (aha, that is why my VCR still doesn’t have the timer programmed).

There is also difference between a cook and a chef. And that is of course a whole different subject.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 10, 2009)

When I first became on my own I had less than zero knowledge of cooking.  My mother was not at all an enthusiastic, innovative or highly skilled cook to begin with, then she forbid me to mess with anything in the kitchen.  
But my enthusiasm for food and anything tasty always lived inside me, so I was actually pretty thrilled to be finally able to do whatever I fancied to prepare my meal.  It took a lot of experimenting, trial and error but gradually I learned my way.  And it was still during the days of pre-information highway.
Today it is a few clicks away on the PC to get all sorts of info and interesting recipes, so you guys are much more at advantage.  In this sense I sort of envy this generation, but I had my fun.  And I bet the fun would be much more for you guys.  So take an advantage and experiment away in the kitchen!


----------



## cookinghomefood (Mar 13, 2009)

I suggest you start with basis recipes and learn from online sources such as this one. Many of the ingredients you find have substitutes. So if you find a recipe, you are likely to get substitutes for the ingredients so that in case you are unable to find one, you can get the other. Baking recipes are easier to start.


----------



## jdtractorgirl (Mar 13, 2009)

*How to learn to cook*

I would say that you should start out using recipes.  Look for things online and try a few things that are new.  In the beginning, being exact on your measurements is very important.  Also, the cook time may vary from oven to oven, so you might want to start watching the oven a little bit before the food is supposed to be done, just in case.  After you get  used to following the recipes and really get a feel for the mechanics of it all, then you can move on to experimenting with different things.  I learned by watching and helping my mother cook.  

Also, I know it sounds odd, but cooking shows can teach you some greally great tips.


----------



## Glen (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe that anyone that can read, can cook. If you are just starting out to cook or are forced to do so because you are living on your own and find it just too expensive to eat out all the time, then stick to the really basics. 

Pasta such as spaghetti bolognaise or even aglio olio is really simple, so try starting with that. You don't have to make the sauce on your own if you are just starting out. Just buy the sauce in a jar. All you need to do is boil the pasta (follow the instructions on the packet), heat up the sauce. Then saute one chopped onion and 1 Tbs chopped garlic in a non-stick frying pan, add about 500g of ground beef and fry till brown. Add the ground beef to the sauce in a pot and simmer. Add sliced mushrooms. Add pepper and some mixed herbs to taste. Then, once the spaghetti is cooked, pour the sauce over and serve. 

This is really basic cooking, but it gets you started and from there, you can move on to try making the pasta sauce yourself, experimenting with different types of sauce including cream based sauces, or just making spaghetti aglio olio.

A good cookbook to start with would be Jamie Oliver's Happy Days with The Naked Chef

Glen


----------



## babetoo (Apr 4, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Get a basic cookbook. Go to a bookstore and browse. A basic cookbook will have basic ingredients and nothing will be too fussy. Look for some old standards like Betty Crocker, Joy of Cooking, etc.
> 
> Pick a recipe and just follow the directions. If it calls for chopping or measuring have all that done ahead of time. Keep things in bowls that you have measured and chopped. When you get to it in the recipe you will be ready to add it. It will also be a safeguard to make sure you have everything on hand. That's the best advice I can give you and it's how I started cooking...just follow the recipe.


 
when someone asks this question , immediately think betty crocker. joy of cooking is a bit tougher. pick something that sounds like you would eat.bcbook has many answers for common questions, discusses how to measure and cooking techniques. make sure u have all  the indg. and then go for it. there is nothing wrong with starting out using some simple mixs for cake etc. just at first stay in  your own comfort zone, you will want to branch out soon enough. 

i did learn some from my mom, a so so cook, and nothing from cooking in high school. i learned more cooking for a young family. then really got into it as i had more time. just don't get up tight if sometimes you struggle and the results are not all that great. use the idea, that is fun and creative and certainly a neccesary skill.guess i should have done this seperate posts . oh well


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

try watching sara lee semi homemade on the food network if you have cable. she will help you out a lot with the food and decorating later when you get confident and invite friends over.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

i haven't read the whole thread. forgive me if i state something that some else has already posted. 

a chopper for small amounts of nuts, garlic, onions and such 







 you wil also need measuring cups and spoons. i have several sets of each so i don't have to stop and wash in between measuring things. 
you need dry AND wet measuring cups (they are definitely different) a good combination tool for this is a plunger type measuring "tube" is very useful for "sticky or messy" ingredients such as solid shortening or molasses. you won't waste time scraping those things out of the cup and it has wet and dry sides. also cleans pretty easy.






plenty of pot holders and/or heavy kitchen towels to serve double duty - for hot handling and as trivits under hot cookware.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

pillsbury is another good starter basic cookbook. 
and you can find the little pillsbury cookbooks at most checkout counters which are usually dedicated to one type of cooking recipes ie cookies, summer cooking, grilling etc. which are usaully keyed to the time of year. which can be handy in the beginning so you aren't looking for ingredients out of season.


----------



## cookinghomefood (Apr 5, 2009)

Actually, the ingredients you find confusing are simple things you see everyday. There are culinary terms which are the version of the common name you give you things. Start with simple cook books and then move on to advanced ones. Once you make one meal, the rest are easy. Start with cookies and pastries, then move on to frying and other advanced cooking methods.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

yup learn the method and you're half way there.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Apr 5, 2009)

This is a long thread with lots of good advice and some that's maybe not so good.

For a true, absolute beginner I don't think the internet is a great source. Sure, its free and there's a wealth of great information. The problem is sorting through it and finding the stuff that's really helpful and reliable. If you don't know anything about cooking, you also don't really know how to evaluate the information, recipes, etc. you find on the internet. Remember, anyone can post whatever they like. I'd say fully half the information - recipes, techniques, etc., are not especially great. I'm not saying the internet isn't a good source, only that it isn't the best primary source.

The same holds true of cooking shows. TV chefs need to be original and creative, and they're all showman. If not, their shows wouldn't last very long. In terms of learning basic techniques and recipes, they are a useful source but, again, not the best primary source.

Learning from experienced cooks, such as family or friends, is great but not always possible. Besides, even great cooks aren't always great teachers and unless you spend a great deal of time cooking with them, you're only going to learn how to make a fairly limited range of food.

Professional cooking classes are probably the best way to learn, but impractical for most of us.

So, what does that leave? Cookbooks! Not mere recipe collections or celebrity chef cookbooks. Start with good, basic general purpose cookbooks. Several have been mentioned - Betty Crocker, Joy of Cooking, Fannie Farmer, Mark Bittman (How To Cook Everything), and others. 

Any of these will do as a start. My strong recommendation is the regular Betty Crocker Cookbook (9th or 10th edition). Everything is clearly explained, with good photos and illustrations, and the recipes are all field-tested and work! You can't do better for a first cookbook and you'll find it to remain a favorite throughout your cooking career. Buy as many other cookbooks as you want and can afford, but buy this one first.

One other important piece of advice, particularly when you're first learning. The first time you make anything, follow the recipe EXACTLY with absolutely no changes or substitutions! Evaluate the result and make notes of anything you think might improve it the next time you make it. Before you know it, you'll have your own personalized "signature" recipes made to your individual taste and earning kudos from friends and family.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 5, 2009)

I see a lot of great advice on here..........mine is pasta.........yep.....you can mess  that up, too..........but not if you follow directions and devote some time to watching the pasta so you don't overcook it.........you want to look really fabiousla???  Cooking for 4?  Then buy a good decent pasta sauce (I prefer Paul Newman's but there are some really good ones out there.......sorry, I add a bitta red wine, mushrooms approximately 1/3 teaspoon Italian herbs rubbed between my hands before adding a a wee bit of sugar.......but tweek your taste buds to the way you like (fresh basil is supremo but not absolutely necessary........into that wonderful melange I add a large can of drained clams and a can of artichoke hearts (drained in brine not oil) that I have chopped on the coarse side (not fine in other words).....serve this with  simple salad and an Italian bread-------for dessert I prefer a sherbert or some fresh fruit..........


----------



## Dove (Apr 5, 2009)

*Lucky  store is no more...  ;-)

Try a Thrift store for a cook book.*


----------



## Sherri83 (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't know how to cook when I met my husband 7 years ago.  He put a box of Hamburger Helper down, and just told me to read the directions. It was easier than I thought.  Like you said, if you know how to cook eggs, start with that.  Experiment with that and add ingredients.  It doesn't have to look  pretty, just as long as it tastes to your liking. The more you cook, the more you will want to experiment.  Good Luck! Oh, and don't forget that if you handle chicken before it's cooked, remember to wash your hands.


----------



## Able Hands (Jun 12, 2009)

As I continue to learn to cook, I do several different things.

Often I look here at the "what are you having for dinner" posts.
Or, I'll look through restaurant menus online and see what would be appetizing if I was out.
Or, I have a craving for something that I've had before.

The next step is to find a recipe.  I use allrecipes.com like it's going out of style.  A previous poster mentioned the site, and I agree completely.  There are tons of recipes out there, and if you look through the reviews you can see what may need to be changed to make it better.  Often I just run the recipe as written the first time and then think about how I can change it to suit my tastes for the next time (or throw it in the garbage if it was truly aweful).

All of the advice to get cookbooks are valid, but if you are an internet junky like me, I don't think you need them.  Most are available online.  I think I am going to ask for some Alton Brown books for Fathers day though.  That guy just get's it for me.

At the end of it all, just have fun.  My friends and I started having cooking parties once a month.  Each person has to cook something for everyone, and it has to be something that you have never cooked before.  It's great fun.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

i also posted this in another thread.

trial and error are important learning tools. the first time i made homemade ravioli (i rolled the dough by hand). my table was bent in the middle so when i did the make a well in the flour and drop an egg in method, the egg rolled out of the well and into the crack and onto the floor. the cat was happy i wasn't!! well i got the dough mixed and made my raviolis not a one broke open!! BUT you could only fit ONE on a 9" plate.  i have gotten better at the size thing and i still like to roll my own dough out because they never leak the filling into the water.

the first time i made swedish meatballs well............ my hub still refers to them as swedish bowling balls. 

they tasted good!!

after i had my first daughter (at the begining of december) i was told i still had to bring lemon meringue pie and pecan pie for holiday dinner (mine were the best i was told). well i was so tired from nursing the baby and little sleep. i made my pies. they looked beautiful. the pecan was perfect but when my uncle cut into the lemon and it was soup he just rolled with it and said thats ok just give me a spoon this is mine!! accidents happen!! this happened AFTER i was making lemon pies for years so even experienced cooks have off days. no worries. learn to laugh at the boo boos!! and never apologize.


----------



## Chinese Foodie (Jun 18, 2009)

It's a shame they don't teach how to cook in schools anymore, at least they certainly don't here. It's so ironic, the TV schedules are filled with cookery shows, but we have a geneartion of kids that only seem to know how to open  a packet , so have loads of health problems as a consequence of not eating well.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

Chinese Foodie said:


> It's a shame they don't teach how to cook in schools anymore, at least they certainly don't here. It's so ironic, the TV schedules are filled with cookery shows, but we have a geneartion of kids that only seem to know how to open a packet , so have loads of health problems as a consequence of not eating well.


the girls had to take home-ec in 7 and 8th grades (boys got shop) when i was in school.

my oldest girl took cooking in high school one year.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> the girls had to take home-ec in 7 and 8th grades (boys got shop) when i was in school.
> 
> my oldest girl took cooking in high school one year.




Hi msmofet -

You reminded me of yesteryear with your recent post here. When I was in 6th grade, I had a choice of electives (shop, home-ec, PE, etc.), I choose home-ec knowing I'd be one of two guys in a class of 30, and being as cocky as I was, figured it would be an "opportunity". 

As it turned out, it was a bit of a pain. I basked in the light of everyone wanting to be my partner after the first assignment. It was fun for about two days being wanted by everyone. Than it quickly became a pain. All the sniping in the room that was going on was too stressful. I definitely learned a lesson there.

I was an A+ student in home-ec due to my having to do for myself at an early age (I mentioned that up the thread a bit), but if I needed a button reattached, a patch ironed on, etc., I did it myself. The funny thing is, most of the girls couldn't boil water without written instruction.

From that year forward, I selected shop 

Thanks msmofet for reminding me of this 

Have a nice day,

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Hi msmofet -
> 
> You reminded me of yesteryear with your recent post here. When I was in 6th grade, I had a choice of electives (shop, home-ec, PE, etc.), I choose home-ec knowing I'd be one of two guys in a class of 30, and being as cocky as I was, figured it would be an "opportunity".
> 
> ...


 everybody wanted you!! LOL we didn't get a choice girls got home-ec and boys got shop and never the twain was met!!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 18, 2009)

1StarRestaurant said:


> Where do you start? Cooking is so confusing....  I look at some recipes online and there's a whole bunch of ingredients I never heard of. Can I really find everything at Lucky or Safeway?
> 
> Imma be so screwed when I move out alone and don't know how to cook good food....SCREWED!!!!!! I can make eggs and instant noodles. (And I hear cooking gets the ladies )
> 
> Seriously...this whole thing is so unnatural...where do you begin to learn to start cooking?


I was like you about 6 months ago, The only thing I knew how to make was tuna fish sandwiches & mac & cheese, Big deal everyone can do that, You can too it's pretty easy mate. The first month in my new place was a bit of nerve racking and I've learned to make bread on my own, I've learned to make pizza from scratch, I've learned how to kneed bread, make any kind of dough I want, I know how to make mothers for breads, I can make soups, I can "SOMEWHAT" BBQ a little bit, I can make sauces, I can reduce stuff to make into a sauce/glaze marinade or what ever I needed the reduction for, I can mosafy which is pretty hard for me yet. I've got 2 cubered's full of spices ONLY, 

By the way "Spices are a must in any cooking" they will bring out the flavors big time, Just be careful about how much to use. I hope I've helped you in any way.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 19, 2009)

CHEFPAUL said:


> I always feel that everyone should start with egg cookery before anything else. You make scrambled, omelettes, over easy, sunny sides, soufles, meringue. You can progress and understand a lot of fundamentals in cooking eggs. Every professional chef I know and talk to often, agree egg cookery is a VERY important skill and is the building blocks to becoming a talented cook.


 
I agree! Also, eggs are cheap and easy to start with. 1star, on another thread is a basic omelete recipe. Learn this recipe, serve with flair and style and the ladies will flock to your door. 

I learned eggs first out of necessity. I was too short to reach things in the cabinet and I was tired of cold sandwiches. How hard can scrambled eggs be?! First lesson! If the egg looks done in the pan, it will be overdone on the plate.

Get comfortable with eggs. Get comfortable with your stove and pans. Once you are comfortable you will feel confidence in expanding your skills.


----------



## spork (Jun 19, 2009)

Cooking starts at home.  With, and for, people who make you happy.

Follow the recipe.  Understand that it is just words, a best instruction/representation by its author.

Keep tasting your effort, from start to finish.

Get a pet dog for your boo-boos.

Try again.


----------



## katybar22 (Jun 19, 2009)

chopsticks said:


> Get a pet dog for your boo-boos.
> 
> Try again.


 

I have a sign in my kitchen that says "Clean your plates, the dog hates my cooking", but that's not true!!!


----------



## spork (Jun 19, 2009)

Fried eggs are especially hard!  Everyone prefers them their own special way, and it takes a good control of heat.  Always a key to cooking.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 19, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> I have a sign in my kitchen that says "Clean your plates, the dog hates my cooking", but that's not true!!!


----------



## christophe (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello from France,
In France we learn how to cook when we are very young, because we see our parents cooking nearly everyday.What's more, wee love eating.
If you don't like eating something good, or if you don't see the interest in it, or if you are not ready to spend hours working in your kitchn, then you will never be a good cook. 
Send me an e-mailif your are more interested, I will sned you the adress of my website, which is totally independant.
christophe.59990@orange.fr


----------



## AJ Bronze (Aug 14, 2009)

1StarRestaurant said:


> Where do you start? Cooking is so confusing....  I look at some recipes online and there's a whole bunch of ingredients I never heard of. Can I really find everything at Lucky or Safeway?
> 
> Imma be so screwed when I move out alone and don't know how to cook good food....SCREWED!!!!!! I can make eggs and instant noodles. (And I hear cooking gets the ladies )
> 
> Seriously...this whole thing is so unnatural...where do you begin to learn to start cooking?


Hi, I agree that Alton brown is an excellent chef. He's also written several books that you should definitely check out, and of course all his recipes are online. Anyways, I'm not affiliated with him at all, just a fan. But I wanted to say, you should really invest in a good quality set of cookware; that more than anything will put you on the road to becoming a great chef. Poor cookware will make it much more difficult to avoid overcooking, or burning food, and cleanup will be horrible.


----------



## Antiguadreams (Aug 15, 2009)

"cooking gets the ladies"

well, so does ordering out from a 4 star restraunt (picking it up of course, cause they will not deliver), replating it, and saying you cooked it yourself.  Just avoid ordering time sensitive dishes like risotto, as they don't impress when reheated.

Seriously, if you need to learn to cook to survive, as is what I'm getting from the jist of your post, there are a lot of good books on the matter. but seriously, its not all that hard.  If you keep a stable of basic ingredients, you can survive.  buy:

Raman noodles.  If you fail, and fail hard, each scrumptious packet just takes two cups of water and a 1-2quart pan, plus a stirring spoon. If you are adventurious, hot dog, other pre-cooked meats, or raw shrimp added 2 minutes before serve time adds to the flavor and protein of the dish.

For a serious stock up...long grain Rice, all purpose flour, large or x-tra large eggs(are often only a few cents more than large for a much bigger egg). whole or 2% milk, basic spices from the bottle(salt, pepper, cumin, chili poweder, paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, italian blend(or thyme, parsley, oregano), allspice, hot peppers if you like(cayanne is a popular powdered hot, as are red pepper flakes).  Also consider getting pre-made sauces, like chili sauce (cold sauce, not hot, made from tomatoes and peppers and typically put on eggs by americans), soy sauce, woosh(however the fudge you spell it)shire sauce, salad dressings to your taste, mayonayse, spicey mustard, hot dog mustard(yellow) ketchup, relish(add to mayo for tartar sauce on the cheap).

For vege...keep french trinity on hand (onion, carrot, celery), as well as garlic, green peppers, and tomatos.  

For canned goods, canned tomatos work as a good replacement for tomatos in sauces, but fresh tomatos are still best for BLTs, and salads.

Lettuce is always needed for healthy living.  

you might consider frozen vege for meals, like mixed vegetables, corn, french beans, etc...

Now this has been more of a stock-up reply.  how do you LEARN how to cook?

from everywhere.  ask anyone and you'll get a recipe.  books are tailored to new chefs these days.  when hungry, your tummy will let you know what it wants when your fridge is stocked, and that leads to experimentation, which leads to a potential future chef.

So many supermarkets these days have meat deals, its foolish to buy fresh and not freeze it.  Redners does their 5 for 19.95 which can be an amazing value getting a good cut of steak marked for sale at 9.97 for only $4.  more likely than not, you'll get chuck or round, but still when prepared properly both can be great.

its amazing what a marinade can do to turn an average cut of beef into something special.

Its also funny what a talkative fishmonger can do.  Just this morning I went to my market where I'm good mates with my fishseller.  He pulls out a pound and a half of flash frozen sockeye salmon on sale next week for 6.99(!!) a pound, normally 11.99, and hands it to me.  Nice to get a taste of a sale early.  

My point is, you'll get inspiration to cook from anything if you WANT to cook. if you need to cook to survive, and you have no passion for it, best buy a book on the matter and study it.


----------

